# Last Day Ubering



## Adam86 (Aug 28, 2017)

From tomorrow there will be one less driver in Wollongong. Running costs are too high, tax and gst obligations, plus flooded market, which has more of an impact in Wollongong has forced my hand. After running my previous car into the ground doing Uber, I've already put 47k on my new car, purchased in March this year. 7 year warranty but I doubt it would still be a reliable vehicle by then. Uber clearly does not care about us drivers, as they keep introducing new features that benefit the driver, but I'm yet to see a feature introduced that benefits driver. No upfront rate earning, no trip distance, no limit on new driver sign ups, nothing. Good luck Gong Uber drivers you will need it. Busy times are no longer busy, demand drops right off when uni students have breaks and it's no longer fun because you have to work much longer hours. Peace out


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

glad your quitting . the main problem comes down to the rates being so damn low.
if drivers were making a dollar50 a mile it be ok to drive uber . and if you car broke you would actually have money saved to fix it.
uber does not care about its drivers . uber does not care about its passengers. uber only cares about making every penny it can.


----------



## Adam86 (Aug 28, 2017)

kingcorey321 said:


> glad your quitting . the main problem comes down to the rates being so damn low.
> if drivers were making a dollar50 a mile it be ok to drive uber . and if you car broke you would actually have money saved to fix it.
> uber does not care about its drivers . uber does not care about its passengers. uber only cares about making every penny it can.


Thanks, in my opinion the bottom line is too many drivers something that Uber will never address as it may increase wait times, something that was never an issue in Wollongong


----------



## Krusty (Jan 26, 2018)

You seem like a smart fella, probably not the sort of driver uber is looking for anyway.
They prefer dumb****s that will work for ten bucks an hour and not complain.


----------



## WestSydGuy (Jun 7, 2018)

Adam86 said:


> From tomorrow there will be one less driver in Wollongong. Running costs are too high, tax and gst obligations, plus flooded market, which has more of an impact in Wollongong has forced my hand. After running my previous car into the ground doing Uber, I've already put 47k on my new car, purchased in March this year. 7 year warranty but I doubt it would still be a reliable vehicle by then. Uber clearly does not care about us drivers, as they keep introducing new features that benefit the driver, but I'm yet to see a feature introduced that benefits driver. No upfront rate earning, no trip distance, no limit on new driver sign ups, nothing. Good luck Gong Uber drivers you will need it. Busy times are no longer busy, demand drops right off when uni students have breaks and it's no longer fun because you have to work much longer hours. Peace out


Good luck in your future endeavours, you can still logon and wait for surge trips, or long distance trips only, it seems to be what a lot of drivers do. Leaving the short trips for the newbies.

Of your 47k km on your car, do you think you earned around $50k for doing those kms? Or less due to Gong rates?

I've no clue how drivers try to make it work with rates lower than Sydney. It's essentially a charity gig.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Adam86 said:


> From tomorrow there will be one less driver in Wollongong.


----------



## WestSydGuy (Jun 7, 2018)

@Adam86 did you mean to post this in the Australia section? You may get more replies in the Sydney forum.


----------

